# Renew PR Status



## rohit100 (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi,

I received Canadian PR in 2006, as a dependent. We went to Canada, got our PR card, took SSN and came back. We never went there again. This PR expired in 2011.

Is there a chance that this can be renewed? Meanwhile, I got married...what do you think will be the status of my wife?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I doubt that you'll be able to get it back just by renewing, especially as you were a dependent when you got the PR status... since your family has been gone longer than you were here, why would Citizenship and Immigration Canada be compelled to let the dependent of a former PR card holder have PR status again when the family weren't all that serious about living in Canada the first time around?

Even if they were crazy enough to just give it to you (which I don't think they would), your wife would _not_ qualify to receive it without having submitted an application... after all, _your_ original PR was granted on the back of your parents' application, so there would be absolutely no information about your wife on file.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You will fail the presence test (not residing in Canada long enough), so your PR status isn't valid anymore. No renewal of an invalid status possible, you will have to start from scratch. And starting next year, you will have to prove that you stayed 4 years out of 6 in Canada if you want to renew you PR card. It's not a tourist visa.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

rohit100 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received Canadian PR in 2006, as a dependent. We went to Canada, got our PR card, took SSN and came back. We never went there again. This PR expired in 2011.
> 
> Is there a chance that this can be renewed? Meanwhile, I got married...what do you think will be the status of my wife?



Personally, I hope that your status cannot be renewed as I have a real issue with Canadians of convenience.


----------



## rohit100 (Mar 14, 2014)

Friends, thank you for your responses. 

Back then in 2001, CIC delayed our case by 5-6 years and by that time my family had to deal with some big time medical issues, due to which we couldn't make the shift.

Anyhow, thank you. I appreciate your responses.





colchar said:


> Personally, I hope that your status cannot be renewed as I have a real issue with Canadians of convenience.


Well, your personal opinion does not matter much. Besides, I really hope you are not living in a bubble by assuming that people move to Canada for the love of the country. To my knowledge everyone makes such a shift because of convenience of one sort or the other. All the best in dealing with your personal issues!


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

rohit100 said:


> Well, your personal opinion does not matter much.


You asked for opinions so you got mine.






> Besides, I really hope you are not living in a bubble by assuming that people move to Canada for the love of the country. To my knowledge everyone makes such a shift because of convenience of one sort or the other.



Then your knowledge isn't very extensive is it? I know plenty of people who came here because they love the country. And I don't think you grasp what the term 'Canadians of convenience' actually means so probably best that you not comment on something you do not understand eh?




> All the best in dealing with your personal issues!



Not liking people who are Canadians of convenience and who take advantage of the system is a personal issue? Right, sure it is.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

rohit100 said:


> Friends, thank you for your responses.
> 
> Back then in 2001, CIC delayed our case by 5-6 years and by that time my family had to deal with some big time medical issues, due to which we couldn't make the shift.
> 
> ...


 Not liking people who attempt to abuse the system for their own ends has nothing to do with 'pearsonal issues'.

I think you'll find its something most citizens and those who legitimately get and use their PR despise. Why would they like it, its their tax dollars being wasted on such.


----------



## rohit100 (Mar 14, 2014)

colchar said:


> Then your knowledge isn't very extensive is it? I know plenty of people who came here because they love the country. And I don't think you grasp what the term 'Canadians of convenience' actually means so probably best that you not comment on something you do not understand eh?
> 
> 
> Not liking people who are Canadians of convenience and who take advantage of the system is a personal issue? Right, sure it is.


Your comments are a good reflection of your knowledge and maturity. I am sure you have it in plenty.


----------



## rohit100 (Mar 14, 2014)

_shel said:


> Not liking people who attempt to abuse the system for their own ends has nothing to do with 'pearsonal issues'.
> 
> I think you'll find its something most citizens and those who legitimately get and use their PR despise. Why would they like it, its their tax dollars being wasted on such.


Agreed to some extent. But if CIC hold cases of 2000 PR people and keep that held up for as long as 6 years, who is at fault?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

rohit100 said:


> Friends, thank you for your responses.
> 
> Back then in 2001, CIC delayed our case by 5-6 years and by that time my family had to deal with some big time medical issues, due to which we couldn't make the shift.
> 
> ...


If you had tried to seek renewal shortly after your parents' PR cards expired, I could see the possibility of your family having a case argued. 

As it is, it's closer to 2015 than 2011, so *your parents*' chances of arguing for a renewal are pretty slim, given so much time has elapsed since the expiry date and today.

As for yourself, as you received your PR card as a _dependent_ and you're now _*in*dependent_ of your parents (i.e. you're now of legal age), I would tend to think that _your_ chances of getting your status are slim to none. As I said before, since your previous PR card was based upon the issuance of your parents' cards, there'd be no chance of you getting your card independently renewed - you and your wife both need to prove that you meet the criteria to be able to come to Canada.


----------



## rohit100 (Mar 14, 2014)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> As it is, it's closer to 2015 than 2011, so *your parents*' chances of arguing for a renewal are pretty slim, given so much time has elapsed since the expiry date and today.
> 
> As for yourself, as you received your PR card as a _dependent_ and you're now _*in*dependent_ of your parents (i.e. you're now of legal age), I would tend to think that _your_ chances of getting your status are slim to none. As I said before, since your previous PR card was based upon the issuance of your parents' cards, there'd be no chance of you getting your card independently renewed - you and your wife both need to prove that you meet the criteria to be able to come to Canada.


Thanks for giving the discussion a constructive direction.

When we had applied for PR (in 2000) I was a minor, but when we received it (2006) I was 21 years of age. Irrespective of that, I think once you go to Canada, get your PR card made, take your SSN, then every case is considered as an independent PR case. The dependency factory is eliminated at this stage. I am not too sure of this though.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

OK so two minutes on Google found me this, looks like its not to be for you...

Applying for a Permanent Resident Card (PR Card) - Initial application, replacement or renewal (IMM 5445)

Minimum residency obligations

You must meet the residency obligation to obtain a Permanent Resident Card.

If you have been a permanent resident for five (5) years or more

you must have been physically present in Canada for a minimum of 730 days within the past five (5) years.
If you have been a permanent resident for less than five (5) years

you must show that you will be able to meet the minimum of 730 days of physical presence in Canada within five (5) years of the date you became a permanent resident.


----------

